# Vk area



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Planning on heading out to Vk area in the morning since the forecast looks favorable. Anyone else heading out or heard anything about where the bft and yft are located?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It was slower down that way this past couple days but the fish caught were big fish. A friend got a 217lb YFT yesterday.


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

That is awesome! Thanks for your response. Our trip wasn't remotely that good. I posted it under trip tomorrow in the Blue water Q&A section. Thanks again.


----------

